# Peeled shrimp



## sleepyluke (May 28, 2008)

I have been reading on here and attempting to surf fish while on our annual pilgrimage to Perdido Key for the past several years and I think last year I caught every catfish in the entire gulf of mexico. Anyway, I keep reading about the fresh peeled shrimp. I have used live, dead, frozen and all of the above shrimp, but have no clue on the peeled, out of curiosity or out of my surf fishing suck factor, why? Is there anything to it other than it seems to work? 

Last year my wife bought a "seafood" pack from wal mart that was frozen and had pieces of octopus, squid, shrimp and scallops I think, but best I remember, the other stuff was the only thing that caught something besides catfish. A few whiting and a couple of bluefish. I fully get the fresher the better theory, and am going to RUN to other areas now when I start catching the catfish, but what is the deal with the peeled vs shell on shrimp?

Thanks for all the help and tips on here


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good question! I think it enhances the smell factor?? Just my guess...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Snatch it said:


> Good question! I think it enhances the smell factor?? Just my guess...


+1 Releases more scent and it helps that the small hooks go into the fish lip instead of the shrimp shell.


----------

